

A Year of PyPI Downloads - donaldstufft
https://caremad.io/2015/04/a-year-of-pypi-downloads/

======
BetaMechazawa
Great to see that Python3 support for frameworks such as Flask and Django are
catching on. I personally feel that the big frameworks should push more when
it comes to the adaption of Python3. The only reason I ever still use Python2
is because of frameworks such as Twisted[1] not supporting Python3 yet.

[1]:
[https://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/Plan/Python3](https://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/Plan/Python3)

------
explosion
I wish there was a way to tell which pip installs were done by humans vs. by
automated tools. It would be interesting to track what people are doing by
hand vs. what machines are doing. I suppose that may be impossible to
implement, though.

These graphs are very insightful. Thanks for offering us some visibility into
the Python package download picture.

~~~
BetaMechazawa
What would you classify as "by hand" and "automated tools"? Because commands
like pip install -r {file} could be seen as both in my eyes.

~~~
explosion
By hand meaning "pip install -r {file}" or more generally pip with any
arguments typed directly at the command line.

Automated meaning pip with any arguments run by another script.

